# Shipping to UK



## Gredge (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,

After almost four years the time has come to start planning my return home to the UK. Problem is I've now got far more stuff than I came with.

Has anyone got good recommendations for shipping back. I've got around six boxes so am probably looking at a part load in a container as air costs are looking painful. Time is not an issue.

Thanks
G


----------

